# أسئلة وامتحانات لشهادة pmp



## CVLMASTER (26 ديسمبر 2011)

أخواني الأعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الروابط التالية لمجموعة من الاسئلة والأجوبة لشهادة ال PMP وفقنا الله وإياكم 
علي فكرة أنا راجعت منها وبالفعل هي أسئلة فعالة جدا والحمد لله وفقت في إجتياز الإمتحان وعقبال الجميع

http://www.4shared.com/office/wdpzZ-vD/175_PMP_Sample_Questions.html
 http://www.4shared.com/office/4LxHzb4g/Head_First_PMP.html
 http://www.4shared.com/office/-b4CR4w7/PMP-1440_Questions-Bank.html
 http://www.4shared.com/zip/rILhgKbY/PMP_Questions.html
 http://www.4shared.com/office/jxf3aCTW/PMP_Question_Bank.html​


----------



## boushy (26 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## CVLMASTER (26 ديسمبر 2011)

boushy قال:


> *جزاك الله خيرا*​



ولك المثل إن شاء الله


----------



## lostlove515 (31 ديسمبر 2011)

جزاك االله خيرا ولكن اريد ان اعرف اين اخذ دورة pmi فى مصر


----------



## مهندس احمد بغدادي (31 ديسمبر 2011)

*جزاك االله خيرا ولكن اريد ان اعرف اين اخذ دورة pmp فى الرياض *


----------



## العبقرية (1 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خيرايا بشمهندس وعندى سؤال هل اخدت دورة ال 35 ساعة معتمدة فى مركز ام عن طريق الانرنت وشكرا


----------



## الغفيلي (4 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## CVLMASTER (25 يناير 2012)

الغفيلي قال:


> جزاك الله خير



جزاك الله خير وبارك الله لك


----------



## hamdytaha (14 أبريل 2012)

ايه رأيك ياهندسه فى انى اخد الدوره على النت من مكان معتمد


----------



## CVLMASTER (15 أبريل 2012)

hamdytaha قال:


> ايه رأيك ياهندسه فى انى اخد الدوره على النت من مكان معتمد



أفضل موقع
pmstudy


----------



## احمد فاضل قيس (14 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عصام رزق محمد (15 يونيو 2012)

وانا كمان بافكر اخد الدورة علي النت لانها ارخص ومن مدرب محترف وبها مميزات كتيرة


----------



## aymanallam (16 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير​


----------



## olma (17 يونيو 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا" ومبروك النجاح :77:


----------



## محمد السواكنى (17 يونيو 2012)

الف شكر على مراجع الاسئلة والاجوبه
التى تمكن من اجتياز الاختبار بعد حلها كاملة


----------



## bryar (26 يوليو 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على عناوين المواقع فأكيد ستفيدنا في اجتياز امتحان pmp


----------



## محمد السواكنى (27 يوليو 2012)

الف مليون شكر على كتب الاسئلة والاجوبه


----------



## CVLMASTER (30 أغسطس 2012)

محمد السواكنى قال:


> الف مليون شكر على كتب الاسئلة والاجوبه


 بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## farhan samater (30 أغسطس 2012)

thanks bro


----------



## mohammedshaban (31 أغسطس 2012)

ان شاء الله للامام


----------



## ايمن حسين (6 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## CVLMASTER (9 سبتمبر 2012)

ايمن حسين قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا



ولك بالمثل إن شاء الله


----------



## bryar (9 سبتمبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على المصادر المفيدة


----------



## maya72 (24 سبتمبر 2012)

CVLMASTER قال:


> أخواني الأعزاء السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> الروابط التالية لمجموعة من الاسئلة والأجوبة لشهادة ال PMP وفقنا الله وإياكم
> علي فكرة أنا راجعت منها وبالفعل هي أسئلة فعالة جدا والحمد لله وفقت في إجتياز الإمتحان وعقبال الجميع
> 
> ...


شكرا على مجهودك .. بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## nofal (24 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاك الله خيرا .


----------



## محمود علام (4 أكتوبر 2012)

شكرا جزيلا بارك الله فيك


----------



## sh sh (17 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

